# Multiple document printing application



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

One quick question for the IT Department of TC:

I have found myself printing a large number of documents recently, and was wondering if what I have in mind exists. What I am looking for is some kind of software or application/plug-in which will allow me to manage and print multiple files without actually opening each file individually (or cntrl-clicking each file, or click+shift, and selecting "print"). I need something that is more efficient and will access these documents without opening a dozen windows of Word at once. Or, maybe there is some kind of application built into XP or Office that will do this; I am just not aware of it. Sound like something any of you are aware of?


----------



## SPR (Nov 12, 2008)

Hm.

In Word, go to the File menu and then select Open. Next, highlight all of the files you want to print - then Right-click on the selection and select 'print' from the context menu that pops up. All of them should be printed. You may run into issues with saved printer setups and settings but it may help.

At least, you do not have to open up all of the documents first.

If thats not good enough you could make a VB macro to do it... for example to process all of the documents found in a particular directory - but you may not want to get into that.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

SPR said:


> Hm.
> 
> In Word, go to the File menu and then select Open. Next, highlight all of the files you want to print - then Right-click on the selection and select 'print' from the context menu that pops up. All of them should be printed. You may run into issues with saved printer setups and settings but it may help.
> 
> ...


I'm aware of that. I was just wondering if there is a program that will remotely access the files (Word, PDF, RTF, etc...) and allow any kind of non-editorial manipulations to be made, all of which are not included in the r-click menu.

What I am looking for may be included in some printing software. I'll check into some of that.


----------



## SPR (Nov 12, 2008)

ahh. Your original post mentioned your primary goal was not opening up all of the documents in a dozen windows.

There are a bunch of batch printing utilities. Some can be set to monitor a folder and you just drop items into it etc. Some can be tied to Outlook.

eg: http://www.proexecute.com/


----------

